# Anno 1404 - Kinder aus Karanserei kriegen



## Andre1920 (23. Juli 2009)

Hi, vlt kann mir jemand helfen - ich stecke fest  Kapitel : die verlorenen Kinder. Hier soll ich nun die Kinder aus der Karawanserei ins Bergkloster bringen und das Bergkloster überdies mit einer Straße verbinden. Beides habe ich getan. Irgendwie bekomme ich die Kindergruppe 2/6 (kinder aus Karawanserei ins Bergkloster bringen) nicht hin. habe schon alles versucht. Kann jemand helfen ? danke. andre


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2009)

Andre1920 am 23.07.2009 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, vlt kann mir jemand helfen - ich stecke fest  Kapitel : die verlorenen Kinder. Hier soll ich nun die Kinder aus der Karawanserei ins Bergkloster bringen und das Bergkloster überdies mit einer Straße verbinden. Beides habe ich getan. Irgendwie bekomme ich die Kindergruppe 2/6 (kinder aus Karawanserei ins Bergkloster bringen) nicht hin. habe schon alles versucht. Kann jemand helfen ? danke. andre




also, sind die kinder denn schon an board des schiffes? dann musst du an sich nur zu deinem kontor fahren, wo auch das kloster ist, die kinder wie eine normale ware ausladen. wenn du dann auf das kloster klickst oder mit dem schiff außer reichtweite deines kontors färhst, müßte der mönch dann reagieren.


----------



## ragnarroeg (18. September 2009)

*Moin!
 Das scheint sich ja um ein bekanntes Problem zu handeln. Ich sowie diverse andere haben das auch.
 Die Straßenverbindung zum Kloster ist leider relevant für die Hauptaufgabe  
 Ich bitte also ebenfalls um Hilfe!*
 Anbei der Scrennshot...


----------



## ragnarroeg (19. September 2009)

Hallo nochmals. Ich habe jetzt alles besiedelt. 6 Kriegsschiffe gebaut & ewig gespielt. Es gaht trotz allem nicht weiter. 
 Kann mir jmd. verraten wie ich die Mission überspringen kann?  
 Danke im vorraus!!


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2009)

ragnarroeg schrieb:


> Hallo nochmals. Ich habe jetzt alles besiedelt. 6 Kriegsschiffe gebaut & ewig gespielt. Es gaht trotz allem nicht weiter.
> Kann mir jmd. verraten wie ich die Mission überspringen kann?
> Danke im vorraus!!


 ich weiß ja nicht, woran es bei dir liegt, aber auf deinem screenshot is über dem kloster ein pfeil - drück mal darauf, vlt. kriegst du erst dann die nächste aufgabe?

 und hast du links in der leiste keine aufgaben mehr? 


 ps: das kloster müßte als "angebunden" gelten, sobald du nen weg oder ne straße BIS zum eingangstor hast. du musst nicht auch auf dem klostergelände was bauen, erst nicht ne steinstraße.


----------



## ragnarroeg (20. September 2009)

Hi. 
 Der Pfeil über dem Kloster bedeutet das dort ne Aufgabe wartet, bzw. der Ort welcher mit einem Peil (Ausrufezeichen) gemarkt ist questrelevant ist. In meiner "Aufgabenliste" steht natürlich noch die Kinderquest. Sonst würds ja weitergehen 
 Danke trotzdem für Deine Antwort.


----------



## Goddess (20. September 2009)

Vielleicht genügt es ja, wenn du eine Verbindung vom Kloster weg bis hin zu diesem _Durchgang_ baust, so wie ich es auf diesem Bild markiert habe. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2009)

aber an welcher stelle hapert es? welche aufträge sind noch offen? vlt lad den spielstand mal hoch (falls das mit einzelnen geht...)


----------



## ragnarroeg (20. September 2009)

Ja denn hier mal der Spielstand. Die Savegames befinden sich im Ordner Eigene Dateien.
*Laufwerk*:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\*User*\Eigene Dateien\Anno 1404\Savegames

rapidshare.com/files/282708466/autosave_campaign_2_maddin_hh.sww.html

 THX!


----------



## ragnarroeg (20. September 2009)

@7
 nein, genau dieser Weg lässt sich nicht bauen.


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2009)

du musst das kind natürlich auch erstmal auf schiff laden und auf deinen hauptinsel bringen - im moment is ein kind noch in "WOLFSHAFEN", klick da mal auf das kontor. und dann wechsel den reiter, so dass du auch nciht-waren sehen kannst. das musst du auf ein schiff laden und dann zur hauptinsel bringen, da ausladen und dann ggf. auch noch aufs kloster klicken.


----------



## lizaminally (21. September 2009)

ragnarroeg am 20.09.2009 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> @7
> nein, genau dieser Weg lässt sich nicht bauen.



kann es vll sein dass du den weg mit ner steinstraße bauen wolltest? weil ich konnte den weg bauen mit ner einfachen straße bis ran aber als ich dann ne steinstraße drübergelegt hab gings ni mehr..

ich bin zur zeit bei 2/6 kindergrupeen und komme auch nicht weiter, kann mir jemand sagen wo ich noch kinder finde? ich hab als aufträge nur: kinder retten und kinder ins kloster bringen.. hab schon ewig gespielt und auf allen inseln nach den kindern geguckt aber find sie einafch ni   

danke für jeden tipp!!


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2009)

lizaminally schrieb:


> > @7
> > nein, genau dieser Weg lässt sich nicht bauen.
> 
> 
> ...


 klick mal auf das symbol links für deine mission oder bleib mit der maus mal drüber - was steht denn dann da als nächste aufgabe? 

 vlt.musst du als nächstes einfach mal zu dem korsaren fahren? oder du hast ebenfalls das kind übersehen, das im konto von wolfshafen wartet...


----------



## lizaminally (21. September 2009)

ach verdammt ich habs gefunden, ich hab das kind zwar in der karawanserei gesucht aber noch ni dran gedacht in deren kontor reinzugucken    jetz hab ich auch endlich wieder neue aufträge

danke für die hilfe!!


----------



## ragnarroeg (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich habs hinbekommen. THX @ all.
 Besonders an herbboy!


----------

